# Rear axle Broke



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok everyone. I have had one of those really bad days. :confused 
My wife took my car to the store and the Goat started making a real bad noise and would'nt move. When the wrecker picked the car up I noticed that the drivers side axle was not connected to the third member. It looked like the bolts either sheared or came loose. Has anyone else run into this before? :confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

only 1 other person had this problem, and they were modified. I dont think any stock GTO has had this problem, til now.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

I dont think that it sheared the axle now that I have had time to think about. I had it towed to Steves place (aka Alan Young Pontiac) to get it looked at.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I went and looked at it... the bolts backed out, it's a t.s.b. for the 04's. We haven't got it in the shop yet to _really_ look at it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

this may be a stupid question but..........why cant the owner just tighten the bolts back up?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> this may be a stupid question but..........why cant the owner just tighten the bolts back up?


....cause the bolts are somewhere between here and Grand Prarie....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

ooooooooh, I thought they were just loose, not fallen out altogether! My bad...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Verdict is in.....
L/R axle (screwed up the case, won't hold grease)
6 bolts
3 retainers
....not as bad as we thought, could have been worse.
Thanks, Dennis, for bringing you car to us, I know that we are on the other side of Ft. Worth and I really appreciate that! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

how long til he is back on the road?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> how long til he is back on the road?


Roughly Friday, maybe Monday.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

so if someone were to upgrade the halfshafts and output shafts, would it take equally as long?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

No, I stock those, and they are $2k + labor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

TWO GRAND ??????? Jeezus......


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for your help Steve. If anyone is looking for a good reputable dealer in the Dallas Ft. Worth area, I would highly recommend Allen Young Pontiac GMC. I have been using them for a while now with my Envoy now with the GTO. See Donnie in service or Steve in parts. arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

I would go there..........except its that dang 1300 mile commute! lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Toro Toro said:


> Thanks for your help Steve. If anyone is looking for a good reputable dealer in the Dallas Ft. Worth area, I would highly recommend Allen Young Pontiac GMC. I have been using them for a while now with my Envoy now with the GTO. See Donnie in service or Steve in parts. arty:


Thanks again Dennis! And Big Mike, remember when I broke my rear stubs??? That was $900 my cost to fix (just parts....)!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

For some reason, only you and Tom seem to be the ones carrying those parts.

Which reminds me, I am surprised nobody has done the driveshaft upgrade yet.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> For some reason, only you and Tom seem to be the ones carrying those parts.
> 
> Which reminds me, I am surprised nobody has done the driveshaft upgrade yet.


Many people have, I stock two at any given time. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

does it eliminate wheelhop?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> does it eliminate wheelhop?


NO! It takes a combination of things to eliminate wheel hop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

well, figured it would have helped a little.

so help me understand. 

A vette has irs but no wheelhop.
A cobra has irs but no wheelhop.
a jaguar has irs but no wheelhop.
a GTO has irs and hops like a bunny.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep, the setup is different..... Besides, the GTO was not designed for aggresive launching, it was designed for autocrossing....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

oh, so thats why they made the car so sloppy, according to Groucho.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh, so thats why they made the car so sloppy, according to Groucho.


Yep, and I completely agree with Groucho! If you've ever driven a GTO as a daily driver you realize these things..... I'm surprised that my car hasn't become a "rattle trap" on the inside with my cam and what not.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

maybe in time I can experience this. Then again, maybe sloppy is just what I need with my old ass.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Just an update, The Goat is still sick. After driving it back from the dealer, the rear end started to make some weird noises. Dont know if it is the dreaded rear end whine that some people are complaining about or surfacing damage caused by the stub axle coming loose and banking into everything around it. Also the anti locks were trying to engage while stopping at slow speeds. No doubt that Steve and Donnie are handling the situation.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

New rearend ordered! Stub shaft had a "flat spot" on the ABS exciter ring were axle smacked it, side bearing got screwed up in the process. :cheers


----------

